# Diorshow vs Diorshow blackout



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 30, 2008)

Sooooo... which one do you gals like more? I assume there are some of you that tried both? Or if you only tried one, let me know what you think.
I have diorshow. I don't mind that big brush, my eyes are big so I don't have problems with that... however it dries out sooooooo quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm not sure if I want to buy diorshow again, maybe try blackout or... something else maybe?

(I have long, straight lashes, so I want something that gives LOTS of volume and doesn't ruin my curl that I struggle to make with lash curler lol)


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

I really love Diorshow as it makes my lashes long & full, but i agree it does dry out very fast. And, the big brush does make it a little difficult to do the lower lashes. I never tried blackout because it didn't get very good reviews.


----------



## bubs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok so funnily enough I juuuuust got Blackout from Sephora the other day and made a beeline back there to exchange it for good ol' Diorshow. I found Blackout to be more lengthening than anything and was just completely underwhelmed by it in general. Diorshow is definitely the best in my book as far as volumizing, but you might also want to try BadGal mascara by Benefit and L'Oreal Voluminous if you want to try something different.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 30, 2008)

^Thanks! I just tried my old (dried up) diorshow with shiseido primer and my lashes look good (not great, but pretty good) 
I think I'm going to get new diorshow.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^I _just _bought & tried for the first time the Shiseido primer. I noticed a big difference. Do you like it?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought it recently myself, but I did notice a big difference and I like it. My lashes do not "uncurl" and they are thicker... mascara lasts longer, doesn't flake etc... and my lashes look so much nicer even if I just put Shiseido primer on them. For natural on-the-go look I can get away with just wearing that primer and faking "these are my natural lashes" look


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried Black Out and ended up exchanging it for regular DiorShow (when I still used DiorShow, switched to YSL Faux Effet Cils and am NEVER switching back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It was way clumpy on me. I love DiorShow regular, I think it's a classic formula and Dior shouldn't have tried to fix something that was never broken!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 4, 2008)

you should give loreal double extension a try. it includes the primer. it makes lashes look long, and most of all, very very thick


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 4, 2008)

^ I tried it long time ago and it sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doesnt work for me...


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 6, 2008)

I like Diorshow, but its too pricey for me. If you want a good volumizing mascara that can hold a curl, try Maybelline's Lash Stylist in waterproof. I say waterproof because h20 proof formulas hold curls better than regular formulas [plus, I have allergies, so I have to buy them, haha]. Let me know if you try it, darlin.


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 7, 2008)

I got a sample of Blackout from Sephora and tried it. It's nothing compared to DiorShow. I was very disappointed. It didn't give as much volume and made my lashes clumpy. And I happen to love the big brush of DiorShow.

One of my favorite mascara's though is Maybelline's Define A Lash. It really grew on me once I started using it everyday. No clumps and nice volume if you care to get it a try!


----------

